# Good grass or weed grass?



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

A couple weeks ago I had bare square section in my back lawn I seeded. Just got back from a weeks vacation and found this thick bladed grass kind of a lighter green growing where I seeded.
I used a Scotts sun/shade mix. Which is Rye, Fescue and KBG. 
To me the blades seem to wide to be any of those? The aren't growing in bunches and it isnt quack grass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like young crabgrass to me.


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

Hm, just googled "young crab grass" and it seems like you might be correct. Which means it either came from my ProMix lawn soil or my Scotts grass seed as it is nowhere else in my lawn. :evil: :evil: 
Guess ill go hand pull them :?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I believe quinclorac (drive) is labeled to kill crabgrass. Might want to try that If you don't want to hand pull or if the area is larger than the picture.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Schaef said:


> Hm, just googled "young crab grass" and it seems like you might be correct. Which means it either came from my ProMix lawn soil or my Scotts grass seed as it is nowhere else in my lawn. :evil: :evil:
> Guess ill go hand pull them :?


Does look like young crabgrass

Tough to really say where it came from as it could have been there all along and just now germinated in the bare soil.


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

I ended up hand pulling it all, didnt take that long at all. It's fairly new grass (3 weeks at the most) and I dont want to stress it with weed killer. Plus, I don't have Quinclorac on hand at the moment and it will take me at least a week to get some ( live on Ontario).

I had to fix a spot and put some more seed on some bare spots. 
Bad news is I found a white grub in the small patch I raked.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like Dallis grass to me. I am battling with that and it is very difficult to kill. Quinclorac may bother it but is not labeled to kill it. Tenacity will bleach it. In my yard at least crabgrass starts out more prostate. The fact that it is sticking up screams dallis to me. Could be another_ Paspalum_ species too. Since your grass is freshly seeded you will pretty well be restricted to hand pulling anyway. I would say stay ahead of it.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Schaef said:


> Hm, just googled "young crab grass" and it seems like you might be correct. Which means it either came from my ProMix lawn soil or my Scotts grass seed as it is nowhere else in my lawn. :evil: :evil:
> Guess ill go hand pull them :?


It could have been laying dormant in your soil, and just sprouted now that it had an opening. Crabgrass seeds can remain viable for a few years.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Didn't want to start a new thread on same topic. I have a weird really bright green, thin, ugly (big) patch that came free of charge with the house. Assuming I need to kill it dead and reseed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@steensn welcome to TLF. Your profile list Ohio, but there are a lot of different climates between north and south Ohio. Could you update the profile with the largest close city (ie. Cincinnati, Cleveland).

Also you could always start a new thread if you want. They are free of charge. 

Now to your weed. We will need more close up pictures. Ideally try to get a sample from the roots up showing the leaf blades, intersections, leaf tips and such. That area looks suspicious.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> @steensn welcome to TLF. Your profile list Ohio, but there are a lot of different climates between north and south Ohio. Could you update the profile with the largest close city (ie. Cincinnati, Cleveland).
> 
> Also you could always start a new thread if you want. They are free of charge.
> 
> Now to your weed. We will need more close up pictures. Ideally try to get a sample from the roots up showing the leaf blades, intersections, leaf tips and such. That area looks suspicious.


Thanks! Updates to Columbus, OH. Lots to learn. I'll get some better pics.

Wasn't sure on "new threads." I actually used to do a lot of message boards back in the day... everyone had their own rules on starting "new" threads. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

steensn said:


>


Looks like nimblewill.

Check out this link and scroll down http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2014/04/weed-of-month-for-september-2013-is.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes or Bermuda. Im not sure without the close up. Since it is Columbus, Bermuda is not as likely.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

You are all lawn wizards... one day I hope to pass it along (not this grass/weed thing, I hate it). Notes: it is VERY weak plant and had shallow roots. Was easy to pull, but that being said I also found that the stalk broke before the roots came out.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

My guess is nimblewill or creeping bent grass. From the color I'm leaning more toward creeping bent.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

So, game plan is to manually pull it all up, reseed, and use Tenacity to keep it from coming back up? Pull anything that comes back.

Is this stupid?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

If you hit it with Tenacity first it will light up white and be easier to see/find/not miss. Especially if it is nimblewill in which case you won't need to pull it up because Tenacity does a good job of killing nimblewill. At my age the mere thought of "pulling it all up" makes my back twitch. :roll:


----------

